# Che Guevara Effekt



## Cpukiller (4. August 2003)

Hi,
jeder kennt vermutlich das berühmte bild von Che Guevara, welches des öfteren auf t-shirts, postern, etc aufgedruckt ist. Nun habe ich mich gefragt, ob es evtl einen Filter für ps gibt, mit dem man diesen effekt ganz leicht nachahmen kann ... oder kennt jemand zur not ein tutor, in dem die erstellung eines solchen effektes beschrieben wird?


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. August 2003)

Das ist Handarbeit, dafür gibt es kein Filter.
Einfach Bearbeiten -> Bild -> Schnellwert, da rum spielen
und dann die Fläschen nachzeichnen.


----------



## Cpukiller (4. August 2003)

hmm ... welche version von ps benutzt du? ich habe ps 7.0, und kann den Punkt "Schnellwert" nirgends finden :/ ... weder unter Bearbeiten -> Bild -> Schnellwert noch sonst irgendwo ...


----------



## cur (4. August 2003)

Ich glaube gemeint ist Bild>Einstellungen>Schwellenwert


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cur _
> *Ich glaube gemeint ist Bild>Einstellungen>Schwellenwert  *


*hust* Ja, stimmt, nächstes mal guck ich vorher,
ich wusste nicht genau wo es ist.


----------



## Cpukiller (4. August 2003)

hehe ... ok habs gefunden, nur wirklich überzeugt hat mich der filter nicht =/ ... das bild wird viel zu pixlig und die helligkeitsverteilung haut auch nicht hin  ... aber wenns nicht anderes geht muss ich wohl damit auskommen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. August 2003)

Sehr schön kann man solche Sachen auch per "Tontrennung" machen.
Dann z.B. das von dir beschriebene "pixelige" mit dem Filter
"Staub und Kratzer entfernen" reduzieren.

Wenn du dann noch etwas in Richtung Perfektion brauchst, dann wählst
du mit dem Zauberstab je eine der übrigen Farben aus und erstellst
daraus je einen Pfad, den du dann widerum wunderbar bearbeiten kannst.

Nach all der Arbeit sollte nix mehr "pixeln"

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. August 2003)

Ich hab doch geschrieben das du die Flächen nachzeichnen musst.
Mit dem Pfadwerkzeug, und wenn du fertig bist, die Fläche füllen.


----------



## Amr0d (4. August 2003)

Meinst du sowas wie auf diesem Bild







Wenn ja das wollte ich auch gerne wissen  kann man auch fotos als vorlage nehmen um solche Bilder zu erstellen


----------



## Cpukiller (4. August 2003)

ja genau so einen effekt wollte ich eigentlich auch erzielen ... nur krieg ich das absolut mit dem schwellenwert filter nicht hin :/ ... entweder das bild ist so hell, dass man ncihts erkennt, oder man erkennt lediglich das gesicht der person, da sonst alles zu dunkel ist


----------



## vogtländer (4. August 2003)

Wie sieht denn das Originalbild aus?


----------



## Amr0d (5. August 2003)

Ich habe einfach nach CCCP unter Google image gesucht da findet man
zu hauf solche bilder ob das jetzt ein original ist weiß ich auch nicht aber ich möchte gerne eine Homepage in diesem Design machen und dazu wollte ich auch gestern nen thread eröffnen aber da kam mir ja wer zu vor


----------



## bendis (5. August 2003)

Hi,

also Tontrennung ist ja schon ganz gut, aber anschließend musst du das ganze noch mit Pfaden nachzeichnen, am besten in Illustrator oder Freehand.

Hier gibt es ein Turorial, wie das mit der Tontrennung etc läuft, und zwar unter "Portfolio".

MfG

Bendis


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bendis _
> *...mit Pfaden nachzeichnen, am besten in Illustrator oder Freehand.*



Geht aber auch wunderbar mit Photoshop,
wie ich oben bereits erwähnt habe. 
Illustrator oder Freehand brauchst du dafür nicht.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## nanda (5. August 2003)

So geht´s auch.

Wenn das Ergebnis zu pixelig ist, einfach auch mal per Gausschem Weichzeichner "entpixeln" und danach mit unscharf maskieren wieder schärfen. Danach kann man immer noch Hand anlegen und das ganze per Pfad bearbeiten.


----------



## frazer (7. August 2003)

Kunstfilter --> Farbpapiercollage bringt einen recht ähnlichen Effekt; vor allem wenn das Bild vorher schon etwas bearbeitet wurde und evtl. in Graustufen umgesetzt wurde.

Ich verwende für das Erzielen desselben Effektes allerdings CorelDRAW (Stichwort "Bitmap vektorisieren").


----------



## nanda (7. August 2003)

@frazer
Rate mal, was der in meinem geposteten Link genannte Filter "Artistic > Cutout" auf Deutsch bedeutet. Richtig. Kunstfilter > Farbpapiercollage.


----------



## bendis (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frazer _
> *Ich verwende für das Erzielen desselben Effektes allerdings CorelDRAW (Stichwort "Bitmap vektorisieren"). *


Oder in Flash: "Modify>Trace Bitmap". Vektorisiert ebenfalls. Reduzierung auf Graustufen vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Mythos007 (7. August 2003)

Von Adobe gibt es da auch noch ein tolles Produkt
- es nennt sich Adobe Streamline => .:klick:.


----------



## Amr0d (15. August 2003)

Also irgendwie finde ich die Möglichkeit von Nanda am leichtesten weil die anderen Programme die ihr da genannt hat kann sich kein Azubi leisten bin schon froh das ich in der Firma Photoshop benutzen darf


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bendis _
> *Oder in Flash: "Modify>Trace Bitmap". Vektorisiert ebenfalls. Reduzierung auf Graustufen vorausgesetzt. *



Geht auch mit Farbe.


----------



## Neox (17. August 2003)

hmmm die saubersten Ergebnisse solltest du immernoch mit handarbeit erzielen können, also entweder in einer hohen Auflösung mit Hilfe eines Wacoms malen, oder in Freehand oder ähnlichen Vektorprogrammen sauber nachziehen, das ist zwar realtiv aufwendig lohnt sich aber allemal


----------



## _chefrocka (18. August 2003)

Eben!

Wenn es um recht plakative Sachen geht, dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach mit Freehand oder Illustrator arbeiten. Die Vorarbeit (also vereinfachen etc) kann man natürlich hervorragend mit PS machen, dann das bearbeitete Bild beipsielweise in Freehand importieren und fein säuberlich nachzeichnen!


----------



## nanda (18. August 2003)

/snip

Es soll vereinzelt Leute geben - habe ich mir sagen lassen - bei denen regnet das Geld nicht vom Himmel. Man soll es kaum gleiben. 

Aber wenn ich mich hier so umhöre (umlese wäre richtiger, klingt aber blöd), scheinen viele in einer Gegend mit erhöhtem Niederschlag zu leben. 

Corel, Freehand, Illustrator. Alles kein Problem. 3D max und Cinema 4d müssen natürlich auch nur noch auf dem Desktop angeklickt werden. 

Mensch. Irgend etwas mache ich falsch. Aber ich bin ganz zufrieden dabei.

In diesem Sinne.

/snap


----------



## Neox (18. August 2003)

ach komm Corel Draw kann sich doch heutzutage wirklich jeder leisten, und wer Photoshop sein Eigen nennt hat auch noch die paar Mücken für Corel Draw über...
Zur Not reicht ja auch ne ältere Version von Corel, so ab 8 ist der Umfang eigentlich ziemlich in Ordnung und kosten tut das ja wohl ehrlich fast nix mehr...


----------



## nanda (18. August 2003)

War ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Na gut, vielleicht ein bißchen.

Im Zweifel sind ja eh die ganzen Progs auf dem Rechner im Büro.  

Ich wollte keinesfalls Diskussionen beginnen. Gönnen wir doch den Mods einen ruhigen Nachmittag und lassen´s dabei beruhen.


----------



## Ju02 (18. August 2003)

Das ist garnicht so einfach wie du dir das vorstellst,Neox!Es trägt zwar nicht zum Thema bei,aber:Ich bekomme 80 euro Taschengeld im Monat(und damit bin ich noch ziemlich gut dabei!).Ich könnte mir höchstens durch kleinere Jobs Geld dazuverdienen.Durch den Mangel an Geld kann sich halt nicht jedes Programm kaufen,oder man muss auf ebay oder ähnliches zurückgreifen.
Das nur zum Thema:Originalprogramme.Ich bin sicher,dass hier am Board jeder 5te Raubkopien oder "Kazaa" benutzt.


----------



## nanda (18. August 2003)

NNNEEEIIINNN. Das habe ich nicht gewollt. Liebe Mods, helft mir. Ich kann nur meinen Beitrag löschen, aber dann geht der Sinn des Thread vollkommen flöten. Von mir aus können die letzten Beiträge gelöscht werden, aber bitte nicht den gesamten Thread. Wäre schade.

@blind0r
Dein Pic in der Signatur geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## Neox (18. August 2003)

@nanda: reg dich ab 

@blindor: Corel Draw 8 ist ab 15 Euro zu bekommen, jetz sag mir nicht, dass kannst du dir von 80 Euro im Monat nicht leisten, ich erinner mich an die 600 Mark (glaub ich)Version von Corel 6 die ich mir damals geholt habe, und ich hatte bei weitem keine 80 Euro Taschengeld... da muss man dann halt Prioritäten setzen 
ok back to topic, ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man sowas über Vektoren lösen sollte


----------



## Ju02 (18. August 2003)

Ich rede ja nicht von Corel Draw,sondern von Photoshop!Oder andere Programme.Ich meine es ernst,da ist nirgends was für 80 oder 160 euro zu haben !


----------



## Neox (18. August 2003)

dann such dir Alternativen wie Painter oder PaintShopPro ...


----------



## nanda (18. August 2003)

Kommt, Jungs. Schluss jetzt.

@blind0r
Alte Version (bei ebay) kaufen und dann updaten. Spart bei PS (und bei anderen Progs) einiges. So hab ich´s auch zum Teil gemacht.


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. August 2003)

blind0r nutze doch einfach GIMP,
ein kostenloses Grafikprogramm, mit
vielen Optionen aus Photoshop & Co.

MfG


----------



## Ju02 (18. August 2003)

@smallb:gimp kenn ich schon,das programm ist ehrlich gesagt schlechtEs ist nicht so ausführlich wie Photoshop,es hat keine guten Werkzeuge etc.Ich könnte ewig so weitermachen.Das Programm ist einfach keine alternative !
@nanda:So hab ichs auch gemacht


----------



## _chefrocka (18. August 2003)

Ich bewundere die Scheinheiligkeit in diesem Forum bzgl. Originalversionen respektive Kopien....
da kann ich mir ein kleines Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen.
NATRÜLICH haben alle Originale!


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. August 2003)

Natürlich kann man ein Freeware Porgramm nicht mit einem Programm wie
Photoshop vergleichen, aber eine kostenlose Alternative ist es auf jedenfall,
vorallem wenn man kein Geld ausgeben möchte.





> _Original geschrieben von _chefrocka _
> *Ich bewundere die Scheinheiligkeit in diesem Forum bzgl. Originalversionen respektive Kopien....
> da kann ich mir ein kleines Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen.
> NATRÜLICH haben alle Originale!  *


Das Thema gab es schon zu oft, bitte nicht noch einmal, danke.


----------



## daft (18. August 2003)

nette Spielerei für zwischendurch der Effekt


----------



## frazer (19. August 2003)

In der vorletzten (?) c't war ein Artikel drinnen, der diesen "Effekt" auch kurz beschrieben und ein PlugIn vorgestellt hat. Wenn ich das Heft zurückbekomme schreib ich eventuelle URLs/Programmnamen hier rein.


----------



## Marzi (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frazer _
> *In der vorletzten (?) c't war ein Artikel drinnen, der diesen "Effekt" auch kurz beschrieben und ein PlugIn vorgestellt hat. Wenn ich das Heft zurückbekomme schreib ich eventuelle URLs/Programmnamen hier rein. *



Jo, das wär cool  
Nebenbei: "Hallo Leute"


----------



## tomaec (20. August 2003)

Ích habe so etwas schon einmal mit Photopaint gemacht und da habe ich einfach das entsprechende Bild in ein 1 Bit Bild umgewandelt und als Konvertierungsmethode Strichgrafik gewählt.

Vielleicht reicht das ja!

Gruß tomaec


----------



## ook (8. August 2009)

ok ....... :/


----------

